# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Is hair on the sides and back of head really DHT resistant???

## FrankieRed

I am a bit of a skeptic that the hair on the sides and back of mens heads are really DHT resistant since reading about Prostaglandins and PGD2. 

PGD2 seems to collect and stay at the top of men's heads, and it seems the men with the most PGD2 on the tops of their heads go bald. ...And this, IMO could account for a reason a lot of men who get hair transplants still go bald. I'm sure DHT has something to do with men losing their hair because Propecia and DUT seems to work for most people who can tolerate it, but the whole thing is puzzling.

The reason for me asking is I am considering hair transplants and the last thing I need is to pay 10 grand for something that supposed to be DHT resistant fall out after another year or two.  :Smile: 

I am now on testosterone replacement therapy and my DHT levels have risen 3 fold and my hair started shedding and thinning over the last year, and I cannot take finasteride or DUT due to side effects.

Anyone out there had a HT and still lost their hair, anyone out there had a HT and kept the transplanted hair, but only lost their original top hair? ...Any comments here would be appreciated.

Just trying to research, so I can make the best informed decision.  :Smile: 

Thank you.

----------


## walrus

> *Is hair on the sides and back of head really DHT resistant???*
> I am a bit of a skeptic that the hair on the sides and back of mens heads are really DHT resistant since reading about Prostaglandins and PGD2.


 Probably not. It is possible that transplanted follicles last longer simply because they are also transplanted with a small amount of surrounding tissue that acts as a buffer/sheath from the surrounding PGD2.

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah im not sure I buy into hair on sides/back being DHT resistant. It might just be that the layout of receptors happens to be mainly concentrated temples/mid/crown where MPB occurs and sides/back hair dies to DHT just like any other hair if they have the same receptors. Its one of those things we dont know enough about to even really guess why that is. MPB is really probably not even from from androgens anyway its just our current understanding of a complicated thing. PGD2 might just be another player in a cascade of events that gets triggered by yet unknown processes.

----------


## KO1

It depends. This "safe zone" thing is just a convention. Some men have a large safe zone, others have a safe zone that is susceptible to hair loss, others do not have MPB and their whole head is a safe zone! It's one big reason why it's important to take fin along with HT's. Broken record, I know.

----------

